# Theives strike in FLorida!



## Hank80 (Jul 22, 2003)

This is for information only:


http://www.local10.com/news/8702458/detail.html?subid=22100404&qs=1;bp=t


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

that is sad man, what is this world comming to,


----------



## n3rd420 (Mar 21, 2006)

wow.. mabey someone will sell em on the street and i will run in to them. shhh


----------



## dba-one (Apr 25, 2004)

It should also be a crime to call them toys as the headline read.


----------



## RPM (Dec 20, 2004)

dba-one said:


> It should also be a crime to call them toys as the headline read.


I thought the same thing as I read the headline. :freak: 

Miami area has a very high crime rate!!
I had my car and radio stolen right out of my trailer in Dade county at Mill Pond Park right after a race.
As I returned from turn marshaling I notice the car and radio was gone!


----------

